# WoW mythologie



## Hakkenbart (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo ich hab ma ne ne Frage an euch.
Als ich heute so durch mein Latein buch blätterte sah ich Satyre und diese werden genau so beschrieben wie die vorhanden Wesen im Spiel auch.
Es gibt ja auch Centauren und ähnliche Wesen die von "realen" Geschichten stammen.
Also meine Frage:
Könnt ihr mir bitte so viele Sachen aus dem Spiel aufzählen die aus den SAgen und Ahnen entnommen worden sind, oder auch Npc'S die Lateinische Namen haben oder griechische oder irgendwelche andere Sprache beinhalten.
Ich möchte auch gerne wissen ob nur Gruppen übernommen worden sind oder auch irgendwas aus der Lore z.B dass ein kleines Indianer Völkchen wirklich einen Gott Names Hakkar anbetet (ich weis doffes Beispiel).

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Hakkenbart


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Juni 2010)

ALLES ist übernommen. Die Warcraft-Lore hat (bis die Draenei, glaube ich) nichts selbst erdacht. Lediglich Geschichten und
Handlungen zusammengesetzt. 

Egal ob gefallene Elfen, Elemente die sich streiten und verderben oder Dämonen, Untote die auf Erden Wandeln und einem
einzigen Führer folgen, Orks die die Menschheit attackieren (Warhammer, mal keine Sage), oder ein Weltbaum, der alles
Leben zusammenhält.

Das tolle an Warcraft ist, dass alles spitzenmäßig zusammengesetzt ist. Gutes Neues ist gut Vergessenes! Alte Weisheit.

&#8364;dit: Wenn du es spezieller haben willst, nutze Google. Habe ich bei den Nekropolen gemacht. Mir kamen die Namen so
bekannt vor, jetzt weiß ich auch wieder, woher. Es sind Flüsse der Unterwelt (grichische Mythologie).


----------



## Hakkenbart (9. Juni 2010)

Joa mia kommt auch mächtig viel vor aber mich würde interssieren was es mit yog saron und ARthas aufsich aht ,dass ist ja denk ich nit abgekuckt xD


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Juni 2010)

Glaubst auch nur du.


----------



## Avolus (10. Juni 2010)

Kleines lustiges Beispiel (keine Sage):

Agentin Skully & Agent Molder.
Erstere zu finden in Neu-Herdweiler, zweiterer in Galgeneck in der Drachenöde ^^

Habe ich letztens erst realisiert und musste kräftig lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juni 2010)

Das ist ein Easter-Egg, wie Haris Pilton in Shattrat. Für diese Scherze gibt es schon einen Thread. Hier 
geht es darum, dass Blizzard sich an historischen Heldensagen, Mythen und Religionen bedient hat. 
Beispielsweise die Trolle, die den Maya, Atzteken, oder auch nur den wilden Dschungelbewohnern
Amerikas gleichen.


----------



## Problembeere (18. Juni 2010)

Yogg-Saron ist nicht direkt aus der alten Mythologie entnommen, sonden (genauso wie C'thun) an die Alten Götter H.P. Lovecrafts angelehnt. Bis hin zu dem Detail, dass auch Yog-Sothoth (man sieht die Namensähnlichkeit) und andere Götter in den hohen Norden vertrieben wurden. (wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia....Cthulhu-Mythos)

Was ich ganz interessant find sind die Ymirjar unter König Ymiron, Ymirheim und so weiter.
Da erkennt man als Ottonormalverbraucher den Zusammenhang nicht sofort, ich bin dann aber zufällig darüber gestoßen, dass der Name und auch andere, wie Dun Niffelem, fast 1:1 aus der nordischen Mythologie übernommen wurden.
(Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ymir)


----------



## Terminsel (20. Juni 2010)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Yogg-Saron ist nicht direkt aus der alten Mythologie entnommen, sonden (genauso wie C'thun) an die Alten Götter H.P. Lovecrafts angelehnt. Bis hin zu dem Detail, dass auch Yog-Sothoth (man sieht die Namensähnlichkeit) und andere Götter in den hohen Norden vertrieben wurden. (wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia....Cthulhu-Mythos)
> 
> Was ich ganz interessant find sind die Ymirjar unter König Ymiron, Ymirheim und so weiter.
> Da erkennt man als Ottonormalverbraucher den Zusammenhang nicht sofort, ich bin dann aber zufällig darüber gestoßen, dass der Name und auch andere, wie Dun Niffelem, fast 1:1 aus der nordischen Mythologie übernommen wurden.
> (Wikipedia: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ymir)



Wenn man sich die Ulduarbosse anschaut, kann man fast jedem einen nordischen Gott zuordnen, der als Vorbild gedient hat.


----------



## Problembeere (20. Juni 2010)

Ja, das ist mir dann auch aufgefallen, aber mit den Ymirjar hatte ich vorher Bekanntschaft gemacht *g*
Vor allem sind Götter wie Loki, Thor oder auch Skadi ein allgemeiner Begriff. Dass Dun Niffelem an Niflheim angelehnt ist, war für mich zwar nicht direkt eine Überraschung, aber doch eine ganz spannende Entdeckung.

Genauso, als mir nach dem Lesen von einigen Beiträgen zur Lore in WotLK klar wurde, dass Yogg-Saron das Metall im Boden nicht nur korrumpiert hat, sondern auch Namensgeber war: Saron - Saronite. Klar weiß man das auch vorher, man sieht die Namen ja, aber die meisten sind sich darüber nicht bewusst.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, alles in Warcraft ist von irgendwo übernommen. Aber selbst Tolkien hat meist nur abgeschrieben, weswegen
ich niemandem für ein derartiges Tun böse bin. Solange man es eben gut macht ^^


----------



## Hakkenbart (1. Juli 2010)

Eben viele Sachen sind aus anderen spielen entnommen ich will noch wissen ob dass auch alles aus sagen usw entnommen wurde ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

Welches Spiel welche Sache? Dann sage ich dir, ob und aus welcher Mythe es kommt.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> ALLES ist übernommen. Die Warcraft-Lore hat (bis die Draenei, glaube ich)



Dranei sind die Tau aus Warhammer 40'000 einfach noch nicht so entwickelt. Ich meine sieh dir die ähnlichkeit an: http://phildebwow.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/uncorrupted_draenei.jpg (Draenei)
http://kofler.dot.at/40k/units/Tau_Ethereal_Aun%27Shi.gif (Tau)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. Juli 2010)

Okay, es ist ALLES übernommen. Dann belassen wir es dabei^^


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Okay, es ist ALLES übernommen. Dann belassen wir es dabei^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um jetzt nochmal einen Draufzusetzen. Diese Sichelviecher aus der Scherbenwelt erinnern schnell an die Tyraniden aus W40K :>

Dann wäre noch die Riesenschildkröte von den Tuskarr = Ägyptische Mythologie.

Die netten Harpyien = Griechische Myth.
Die Hydras = Skyllas
Naga = Atlanter

Der Lichkönig vergleich ich gerne mit Sauron.
Arthas selbst der gute wird zum Bösen. Unzähliges gedröhnse.
Todesritter = Verfluchte/Blutritter aus Warhammer.
Die Windreiter = Mandokir (oder wie der heisst)
Vashj = Medusa
Neptulon=Neptun
Zul' dingsbumse ist eh zu 90% Inka,Maya,Azteken


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naga = Atlanter



Nagas sind schon lange bekannt. Man muss sie nicht mit Atlantis in Verbindung bringen. Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Nagas sind schon lange bekannt. Man muss sie nicht mit Atlantis in Verbindung bringen. Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?



Ich meine jetzt von der Geschichte her.


----------

